# Station House, Fordham, Cambridge



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2008)

‘Station House’ is a beautiful site next to the railway line in Fordham Cambridge. It was owned by a waste management company, and has offices, as well as maintinance garages. 

On my first visit (alone) I found a hot pot noodle on the window cill, and a pair of shoes just inside, so didn’t go in. Next time was pot noodle free, so enjoy! 

Looking towards the house, 
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479087b3e58c9.jpg']




[/lb]

The House:
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479087b432d97.jpg']



[/lb]

What did we find inside…A Pool table! 
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479087b4b99d1.jpg']



[/lb]

Cavewheel playing…err..pool? 
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479087e9c01b5.jpg']



[/lb]

Jacuzzi just off the living room…class, 
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479087ea11ca4.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479087ea5088d.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/330747908810310e7.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479088106609b.jpg']



[/lb]

Me ascending stairs in the garages
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307479088109b815.jpg']



[/lb]

Paperwork still pinned to the boards
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/33074790883acb7ae.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/33074790883b0d4c2.jpg']



[/lb]

Sun setting over the site
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/33074790883b433fc.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/33074790884e4f165.jpg']



[/lb]


----------



## smileysal (Jan 18, 2008)

nice one, i'm guessing you didn't eat the pot noodle tho? lmao. sorry, couldn't resist.  Like the idea of the jacuzzi, but not in such a tiny room lol. like the pool table, were all the balls there? and who won? love the pic of the sun setting over the place. Lovely.

Cheers,

 Sal

ps, ooooooooooh a smurf, that takes me back a bit lmao.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like a good explore -quality pics matey 

Lb

P.s. -did ya win at pool then?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2008)

That's a really nice explore. Enjoyed your pics.
Um...just one point. Not a pool table...it's a snooker table. I used to play it a lot (notice the score board on the side? That would have probably been on the wall at one time)...big snooker fan, me.


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That's a really nice explore. Enjoyed your pics.
> Um...just one point. Not a pool table...it's a snooker table. I used to play it a lot (notice the score board on the side? That would have probably been on the wall at one time)...big snooker fan, me.



Nope it's definitely a pool table... the dimensions are waaaaaaay too small for a snooker table.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 19, 2008)

that looks a nice little place


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2008)

krela said:


> Nope it's definitely a pool table... the dimensions are waaaaaaay too small for a snooker table.



Sorry Krela, but I'm sticking to my guns on this one. The dimensions are right for a snooker table as it's narrower than a pool table, which is squarer. The size is neither here nor there as you can get different size snooker tables from competition size right down to little ones for kiddies. Plus, if you look closely, there are markings for snooker ball set-up on the baize.
Of course, if there are photos of the legs then that would settle the argument one way or another.


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay okay, I stand corrected, it's a mini snooker table.


----------



## iainregan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Sorry to say this*

Its being demolished as we speak.
So far the only parts they have started to take down were the house with the mini snooker table the other buildings are untouched at the moment.


----------

